# Northeastern Ohio or Northern Ohio Chapter



## bobjackson

Hi All

I live in Elyria and have heard from George 7 in Lorain, PT Jeff in Berea, Jeff in Westlake, Mikey in Cleveland, and The Benz in Amherst. I've also tried to contact Dave in Norwalk, Docron, Charlie in Garfieldf Hts., Buster, Brnhornt, and Bernie Mog.
I'm sure there are several others in the northern Ohio area who may be interested in a local group.
I guess this is a plea to find out who would be interested in a northern Ohio group. The only placeI can think of to meet is Woodcraft in Bedford if we want access to several lathes or in homes of local members if not.
I would be happy to offer my abode for a first get together. I have a heated garage/ shop but only 1 lathe. I do have a table saw, 2 band saws, 2 drill presses, a scroll saw, oscillating sander, router table, cut off saw, etc. that can be used by any attendees.
I am retired and spend a lot of time in my shop. I have been turning pens for probably 10 years and would call myself proficient but not great (or even very good). I make a variety of things from bandsaw boxes to bowls.
I have the time to perhaps put together a group but would look to others to provide much expertise on penturning.

 I will contact Woodcraft in Bedford as I have a friend who works there. I do not know where all the clubs that used to meet at Rocklers will go. They had a turners club and 2 or so woodworking clubs. I used to be secretary of the Northcentral Woodworkers Guild when it still met a Woodcralt in Strongsville.
Let me know your pleasure


----------



## rjwolfe3

Bob, 
I would like to attend when I'm not meeting with the other Ohio group.  I was hoping someone in the Cleveland area would take off with this.  I know a lot of people up that way don't want to travel too far.  I am right in between Cleveland and Columbus and don't mind traveling either way.  I hope we have enough members interested to meet in both places.  Let me know if it ok for us that live in Central Ohio to attend the Northern meeting.


----------



## bobjackson

Rob

In my opinion any and all, the more the merrier. I see this as an opportunity to learn from others and to make new friends all interested in the same hobby.


----------



## Robert Taylor

bedford is only 50 minutes from me compared to 2+ hours to the east side of columbus. i plan to go to woodcraft on saturday for their stopper demo.


----------



## DCBluesman

Friends - I have no objection to starting two chapters in the same state, but you might want to start with just one until you recognize how much participation you will have.  One way to approach things might be to stage one meeting in the Greater Cleveland area and to stage the next meeting in the Greater Columbus area.  If participation shows that the area can support two chapters, all the better.  BTW, this is a suggestion, not a decision.


----------



## jleiwig

DCBluesman said:


> Friends - I have no objection to starting two chapters in the same state, but you might want to start with just one until you recognize how much participation you will have. One way to approach things might be to stage one meeting in the Greater Cleveland area and to stage the next meeting in the Greater Columbus area. If participation shows that the area can support two chapters, all the better. BTW, this is a suggestion, not a decision.


 
I think regional meetings are a much better idea personally.  One big meeting will never tell us how many people are interested because for some due to time, money, age, health or whatever will not drive 100 plus miles but may drive 10 or 20 miles for a get-together. And how about instead of chapters they are regionals or zones of the Ohio Chapter?  This is how it works in most other fraternal organizations that I belong to.  Local meetings weekly, bi-weekly or monthly and a state meeting once a year. 

Just my opinion, but I don't ever see myself driving to Cleveland which is 4 hours one way for a couple hour get together. As it stands I'm having a hard time justifying the time/expense of driving to Columbus for the get together which is only a bit over an hour one way. Not unless I win the lottery, retire and have tons of time and money to waste. :biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson

HI All Northern Ohio Turners

I talked to my friend who works at Woodcraft in Bedford, and he advised that they took the Sawdust Club when Rockler closed and will not take any other clubs. They have an open turning one Saturday a month and that's it. Any other ideas from anyone? Again I'll offer my shop but will only hold 7 or 8 guys comfortably.


----------



## bobjackson

Hi Again

My friend who works at Woodcraft advised that most club members never buy anything and use up heat and space without offering any thing in return.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Wow your friend doesn't seem to have good experiences with clubs. Hopefully Woodwerks in Columbus doesn't feel the same way. I would be happy to meet at your house and bring something if you need it (food, drinks, blanks, etc.). Just let me know a good time for the meeting. Any morning is best for me or all day Wed or Thurs.


----------



## bobjackson

Hi All
OK I'll start. How about late October or early November at my house in Elyria. Will anyone interested in joining us please let me know here and advise what days are best. Saturday or Sunday will probably be better for those poor suckers (I mean goor folks) that work. Perhaps a week day might be better for others. Please advise and it will be a majority rule for day and time. I only have one lathe but probably the first meeting will be getting to know each other and organizational stuff. I do not want to be president or leader or any other name you might give to a head of a chapter. Perhaps for a while we can just meet and have a good time and after we get to know each other we can decide what organizational structure we want. I think  rjwolle3 would msake a good leader.


----------



## bobjackson

Hi All
I've had no luck finding a place to meet and no one has responded to my offer to host a meeting, so I'm dropping out of the Northern Ohio chapter arrangement business. I will be happy to go along with whatever someone else can come up with up this way.


----------



## vangaspens

bobjackson said:


> Hi All
> I've had no luck finding a place to meet and no one has responded to my offer to host a meeting, so I'm dropping out of the Northern Ohio chapter arrangement business. I will be happy to go along with whatever someone else can come up with up this way.




Give Cleveland Tool and Cutter (West side of Cleveland) a call. They're opening a Rockler Partner Store there sometime in January.

Charlie
Rockler Coordinator
Wood Werks Supply (Columbus)


----------

